# Nikon D90 VS D5000



## BOOSTED (Nov 11, 2009)

Well since my last thread went to the crap shack I had to make another. I am looking at the 18-105mm lens kits. Just wanted to know is the D90 worth the $300 difference. Or perhaps is their a Canon model I should look into


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 11, 2009)

Already addressed:



> BOOSTED said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the pics but looks like Iam going to pass on a Pentax
> ...


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 11, 2009)

D90 and don't look back.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 11, 2009)

I had that same question, and it lasted only about a day.
The D90 is the superior camera and I knew I would kick myself for not shelling out the couple extra bills to get it, and then try and upgrade later on.


----------



## Layspeed (Nov 12, 2009)

Your other thread did go downhill quickly!   Good thing you narrowed it down and started another thread.  I didn't like the swivel screen on the D5000, reminded me of a Sony Handycam too much.  Others have recommended it and so will I...Get the D90 if you can afford it.  Try to find a used or buy refurbished.  New retail after taxes will set you back $1200+ with the 18-105 kit lens.  As I said in the other thread, I got mine from Adorama and I have to say the gentleman named "Fred" who helped me was very nice.  Good luck man.


----------



## chip (Nov 12, 2009)

D90 all the way!


----------



## Moe (Nov 12, 2009)

To be completely informed, I tried to read your other post. Gave up. Too much.

I have a D40. I am so happy with it. The only gripes I have is that there is no in-body focus motor and pretty poor high ISO performance. Ok, by high ISO, I mean 800 and above. So, in reference to your choice, the main difference (I realize there are many) is the lack of in-body focus motor in the D5000(if I'm not mistaken). Granted, not a big deal when you are just starting out, but once you start seeing some people's pictures with a 50mm 1.8 (which could be a very easy 2nd lens @ $100) you'll be wishing you had a motor in your camera body. Just another point to consider.


----------



## Bad Andy (Nov 12, 2009)

As my first DSLR I purchased the D5000 with the 18-200 lens.  I figured the D90 was much more advanced and I didn't need the added features.  

I love my camera, and I have taken many pictures that I am very happy with.  I still have a lot to learn and grow though.....  However, I wish I would have understood the in-body focus motor.  As others have said, there are many lenses you will want that don't have the AF-S.  You will be forced to spend much more money for a lens that has a built in motor.  

I find the tilting LCD helpful at times, but most of the time, I frame with the viewfinder. From what I understand, they both have a version of the same sensor, so picture quality is similar.  

The D90 has more focus points, and should focus faster with all types of lenses.  I believe it may also have a commander mode for off camera flashes (something I am going to look into next).  There is also a depth of field preview button and more direct control of camera settings with dedicated buttons, switches, etc.

Overall, I am not looking to upgrade my body at this time.  I can still grow with what I have.  I am no professional, just like to have fun on the weekends with my camera.  The D5000 is a great camera, but if I had to do it all over again, I would probably get the D90.  Hope this helps.  Both are great cameras.  Get something and start shooting and enjoy the sport, and worry less about the equipment.

-Andy


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 12, 2009)

D90 is a superior camera, and the monitor on the top is a huge help for on the go changes to the setting!!!!! go with the D90, its a far better camera


----------



## jdag (Nov 12, 2009)

Wolverinepwnes said:


> D90 is a superior camera, and the monitor on the top is a huge help for on the go changes to the setting!!!!! go with the D90, its a far better camera



+1 on the "monitor on top".


----------



## itznfb (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I would have to refer to NOYZE's Does The Internet Make You Stupid thread. Why the repetitive question that has already been answered a thousand times?


----------



## BOOSTED (Nov 12, 2009)

itznfb said:


> I think I would have to refer to NOYZE's Does The Internet Make You Stupid thread. Why the repetitive question that has already been answered a thousand times?


 No I searched went through 14 pages of results nothing about these 2 cameras in one thread. 

On a local forum a person told me the only differences are:

-No top LCD display on D5000.
-No secondary (front) scroll wheel on D5000.
-no articulating LCD screen on D90.

True?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 12, 2009)

Add to that no commander mode to control SB-600/800/900 flash units, no factory battery grip option, no depth of field preview, no internal focus motor.


----------



## jdag (Nov 12, 2009)

I doubt many people would have the opinion that the D5000 is superior to the D90.  The only features/benefits of the D5000 over the D90 are:

1) Articulating screen
2) Smaller/lighter
3) Newer model
4) Less costly

BUT...if those 4 things are important to you, then the D5000 would be a good choice.

As noted through this thread, there are a number of D90 features/benefits over the D5000.  I was simply taking the question on from the other direction.

Thanks


----------



## TJ K (Nov 12, 2009)

BOOSTED said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have to refer to NOYZE's Does The Internet Make You Stupid thread. Why the repetitive question that has already been answered a thousand times?
> ...



Do a google search look at dp review. Look at each camera think about what you're going to be shooting and using it for and then decide from there.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is a great way to compare cameras 
Based solely on image quality. no fancy extra features.
: Compare cameras


I had the same question in a couple threads I made. I learned a lot. Ive wanted the D90 since a year ago and im finally getting it. 

I learned that the D5000 can only autofocus with AF-S and AF-I Lenses, this is a huge minus to the D5000 vs the D90. In the DXO link I gave you rule the Canon out it dosent come near the new D5000 in image quality. The nikon D5000 does come close in image quality though so if you bought it im sure you will be pleased. However, the best way to decide on cameras if how it feels in your hands. I went into the camera shop to play with some cameras and the D90 feels awesome. Go into a shop and try them out. I picked up the D5000 after, it feels like a "mini" D90 thats less complicated. I tried out the articulating screen and its cool but dosent make a huge difference for me. 


Hope that helps. 

Dan.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazon has the D90 body new for $794.


----------

